# found this on a ship wreck



## brooks (Jun 29, 2007)

I was diving on the wreck of the d'artaganan in the south china sea and found this in the mud near the forward hold. She was built in 1924. seems like it was meant to carry a lot of current. any ideas on its story?

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?136895

thanks

Brooks


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Brooks, It certainly looks like some form of electrical link or connection but that handle piece would need to be well insulated. Is it porcelain?

Bob


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

-I beleive "Spongebob" is on the right tack -looks like a Buss Bar to me from an Electrical switchboard-Teb


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

It looks pretty new to me.


----------



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a watch.... and something else!? Sorry


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Something to do with electrolysis? ( Not the hair removal type!) 
The copper slugs look pitted to me. Although if they were they would probably be zinc.
I really haven't a clue, have I??

Taff


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

There's a gap between the bars, maybe it's some hind of surge collector. Part of a lightning rod?


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

*Found this on a ship wreck*

A little more info to my earlier comments -A friend of mine a retired Engineer/Salvage man tells me the object is a circuit breaker which was attached to a buss bar on a Electrical Switchboard which was pulled when one wanted to break a circuit .


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

It's a switch isolator the bus bar connector would be black, probably off the main DC switch board, the white isolator/connector were easy to see in the bulkhead dynamo days, the white would be pulled out and a black connector inserted, to run the emergency half of the switchboard. which is probably why it was off the wreck, had there not been an emergency it would still be in position on the switch board.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe that the object is a disconnect link- so as to disconnect a generator feeder cable to the line side of the generator circuit breaker located in the main switchboard.

Simply put- Generator L Lead- Generator Feeder Cable- Disconnect Link - Generator Circuit Breaker


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It's an old style unused ships fuse made out of porcelain as previously indicated.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

The fuse wire would be fitted through the holes and then re-clamped, the,0 "lip", close to the handle, would act as a bit of a flash guard as the fuse was replaced.


----------



## Pampas (Jul 2, 2008)

Porcelain fuse for heavy current, Never pull out with bare hands, always gloved,as they get very hot.


----------



## mobi1 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Its A Fuse Bar/holder*

The give away are the small set screws .... if the larger nuts were not to be removed or loosened ( to instal the fuse or fuseable material ) then there would be no need for them.


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

Is it an equalising negative link? Not a fuse?


----------

